# Craftsman Lathe $500



## matthewsx (Jul 9, 2019)

Not mine but in the next town over from me.









						Craftsman metal lathe
					

Bench top Metal lathe . Works good. Selling because I don’t have room for it. 1/2 horse power.



					nmi.craigslist.org


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 10, 2019)

It's a Timken Taper Roller Bearing equipped headstock and the QCGB is a very nice feature


----------

